
Ask HN: Could deepfakes be the answer to online anonymity? - jackdh
With the recent uptick in Deepfakes specifically over at reddit (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;PBXgdE) it got me thinking that perhaps this is the answer to online anonymity or more specifically online <i>deniability</i>.<p>Say for example a set of images where leaked online which you did not want, would it not be possible to flood the internet with &#x27;deepfakes&#x27; so that those it brings in the credibility of the original image down?<p>It seems to be that a company which could create and flood these &#x27;fakes&#x27; could be quite successful.<p>Do you think there is an feasibility to this or have I missed something completely?
======
cjbprime
I don't think the company needs to exist. Just knowing that the technology
exists will eventually be enough to create legal deniability, in the same way
that producing the plaintext of an email is not legally credible because it
could be a fake.

